# Transcription of foreign dl to get UAE dl



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe this shall be faster... Where can I get my license transcribed? Preferably on this side of Dubai, near the Ibn Battuta or Dubai Mall area side of Dubai. I need to get my uae drivers license and have just been procrastinating. Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Isn't your US licence in English?


-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes but the last one of us workers who went thru this, who is suppose to be showing me to ropes, says they made her translate it to Arabic ?? She got her license in Abu Dhabi though as they moved them here. Just figured the process was the same.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dubai Police

And take it all to the Police Place (Traffic dept) next to MOE. Easy job.

(Is there an echo in here?)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh Andy from Chile... so great to see you your happy chipper self!

Thanks for the link...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Yes but the last one of us workers who went thru this, who is suppose to be showing me to ropes, says they made her translate it to Arabic ?? She got her license in Abu Dhabi though as they moved them here. Just figured the process was the same.


As US licence does not require translation. Just take it with your passport, eye test certificate, employers letter and some cash to a RTA booth in a mall and if not busy it should take no more than 20 mins.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Oh Andy from Chile... so great to see you your happy chipper self!
> 
> Thanks for the link...


Oh yes, Thanks Elph, I almost forgot, you also need a no objection letter from your employers that states they don't mind some mad P.S.T. woman driving at 180+ on SZR twice a day.....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> As US licence does not require translation. Just take it with your passport, eye test certificate, employers letter and some cash to a RTA booth in a mall and if not busy it should take no more than 20 mins.
> 
> -


As opposed to 2 months and 7500 AED for me. FINALLY have the same DL as everyone else


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you have an Abu Dhabi visa, then you will need to get your license in AUH. You need to head to downtown Abu Dhabi (they don't accept Dubai translations as far as I am aware - well that's what they said to me in any case!) and use one of the legal translators there. Better to get this done before you head down to the Driving License Department (on Muroor Road) else they will just send you packing until you have the translation.

You also need an NOC from your employer typed in ARABIC.

Next, you need to do an eye test. You can only do this at the Driving License Department - they DO NOT accept Dubai eye test or any other eye test reports apart from that issued by the Driving License Department for that matter!

Translation and eye test report in hand, head across the road to the women's section (turn right out of the main building and keep walking across the car park and until you reach a dilapidated building with loads of policemen hanging outside and badly parked cars blocking the way!!), pay AED 200 and they will sort you out with a license in anything between 10 minutes and 2 hours - all depends on how many times the machine breaks down. You also need one passport photo for some weird reason - they actually take your photo there but like to ask for the passport photo still. Try and smile as you walk to get your photo taken cause the lady will snap away and get you out of that chair before you even have time to sit down - trust me on that one, I look like I've seen a ghost in my photo!

HTH


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy.. the legal limit is 160 on the Abu Dhabi side... no one is going to go OVER the legal limit! Especially not me....

I am sorry that you had t go thru the courses and that amount is crazy! I will never get over how this country treats different nationalities. Passports mean so much, the person means so little. Maybe I am just a naive american who thinks everyone should be treated equally....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This would be the long horror story that the person was talking about.. The last person said it took her three trips to abu dhabi to get her license. I went on one of them and was there a few hours. 

Well I guess I will go look at my visa!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Abu Dhabi visa...  This is waiting until my next 'weekend' as I am not beginning it on my last day off. Thanks everyone for their assistance.


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

I read somewhere that even if your visa is from a certain emirate, you can do your dl in another. but for this you do need a letter from AD police saying that its ok for you to get your dl in dubai. not sure how long this process will take or if its still effective.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you very much for that info. I am going to just go thru the abu dhabi process. If someone though comes searching for a similar question, they may find that answer very useful!


----------

